# Broken Jamis Parker two



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

So I went out on a limb and bought a Parker 2. Had for 3 weeks and snapped the brake side dropout. I had wheelied my front tire onto an obstacle and was hopping backwards to ride it out when...SNAP. I guess now I get to find out how good Jamis customer service really is. Also, the build quality of the bike is not that great. The welds are sloppy. All the pivot hardware is a considerably different size than the inner diameter of the bearings, so there is some amount of slop in all the pivots except the one by the bottom bracket and the shock hardware.

I am trying to post pictures, but am having a hard time getting them small enough. I have a mac. Any tips?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sucks man. Way to take one for the team though and test it for yourself so we know:thumbsup:

For pics. Create a photobucket account (takes about 2 minutes). Upload pictures. Copy and paste the link found under each pic. It's very simple. Then just paste that [IMG] link in the 'New Post' box.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

****, I've got my mind set on that bike, either this next year or the next. I'd like to see some close ups of the welds and especially that break.

I second photobucket. It's easy and there's no need to resize images.

Tim


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

behubert said:


> I am trying to post pictures, but am having a hard time getting them small enough. I have a mac. Any tips?


Take the pictures into iPhoto, select them and go to share>export, use these settings


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

That blows! I hope they warranty it, but with the obvious flaw sorted out...

This is marketed as a SS bike...isn't it?


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks here are the pictures along with a pic of my demo. Nice welds on the demo. ps anyone interested in that fork?


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

behubert said:


> Thanks here are the pictures along with a pic of my demo. Nice welds on the demo. ps anyone interested in that fork?


Jeez, I can lay down a better looking weld than that on a windy and cold day.....That's terrible looking.

They better warranty that with a much stronger seat stay/dropout


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*ouch*

OK umm ouch!!!

Hey man didnt your mom ever tell you not to ride your bike in the house!! Just kidding....

We have had this bike out in the market and being ridden by our test riders and racers and this is a first! Please send me a PM and lets talk on the phone so I can get all the details and we can figure what what happened.

Thanks
Skip


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, at least you didn't remove that label!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> Jeez, I can lay down a better looking weld than that on a windy and cold day.....That's terrible looking.
> 
> They better warranty that with a much stronger seat stay/dropout


Actually, the weld that you see has little structural value, I believe. The top weld is for looks, and the structural weld is underneath that, AFAIK. I really don't care about aesthetics, as long as the frame is structurally strong.

And the Parker is not marketed as an SS. It doesn't come as a singlespeed, although that would be pretty sick. Check it on the Jamis website.

So to the OP. Were you doing rotational tricks and fakies on the Parker? Because it seems like you broke the dropout doing some kind of street move, which no full-suspension is intended for, AFAIK. Lateral weight and full-suspension just don't mix.

Tim


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

*Pm*

Skip-

I PM'd you!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

tibug said:


> Actually, the weld that you see has little structural value, I believe. The top weld is for looks, and the structural weld is underneath that, AFAIK. I really don't care about aesthetics, as long as the frame is structurally strong.
> 
> And the Parker is not marketed as an SS. It doesn't come as a singlespeed, although that would be pretty sick. Check it on the Jamis website.
> 
> ...


sorry, in DH/FR SS usually mean slopestyle...He also explains how he broke it in the OP

Even if it isn't structual, a sign of quality is a decently laid down weld. That is not a nice weld.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> sorry, in DH/FR SS usually mean slopestyle...He also explains how he broke it in the OP
> 
> Even if it isn't structual, a sign of quality is a decently laid down weld. That is not a nice weld.


Oh, I didn't realize, sorry.

I hear you about the weld. A good sign of what lies underneath is what is above.

That break wasn't even at the weld though....:skep:

Tim


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that sucks, i hope it is under warranty


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

yikers....good luck w/warranty....i would be asking for refund on the quality alone


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

10 bucks says that that dropout looks like this next year. That brake mount is putting a lot of torque on that dropout and I would be willing to guess you won't be the first with a broken frame. A simple gusset would most likely prevent this.


----------



## JC bs (Oct 5, 2007)

they will take care of it for sure.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I've been riding my Parker III a bit now and am surprised and obviously a bit conerned seeing this.

Mine seems to have much better overall welding quality, but that didn't even break at a weld! Apparenly the bike shipped with a set of extra bolts for the pivots as well as spacers, so maybe they adressed the issue of the loose pivots? I'd have to ask my bike shop exactly where they went.

The dropout sucks though. Weird that it just snapped doing that, I've done the exact same thing about 20 times on this bike already. (i do have a trials bike as well  ) Unless you weigh 300+ it seems like there has to be some kind of defect to cause that to happen. Jamis will definitely take care of that. I haven't heard of anyone else breaking this frame, and i myself am not excetionally "smooth".


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

from what i've heard jamis's customer service is great. from the looks of things you were using the brake to stop you in a backwards motion, which in most cases frame will snap at the dropout from a design flaw in the way disc brakes are mounted to *every* frame. I believe the IS mount standard should be redesigned on *every* frame to account for this, but it gives reason to why trials riders (in most cases) use a rim brake in the rear


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> 10 bucks says that that dropout looks like this next year. That brake mount is putting a lot of torque on that dropout and I would be willing to guess you won't be the first with a broken frame. A simple gusset would most likely prevent this.


I agree with this totally. Look at the brace on the bottlerocket as an example. That's how you get away from having the considerable stress at that location from breaking a frame. Other bikes have had to do similar reinforcements in the past after learning the hard way.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> from what i've heard jamis's customer service is great. from the looks of things you were using the brake to stop you in a backwards motion, which in most cases frame will snap at the dropout from a design flaw in the way disc brakes are mounted to *every* frame. I believe the IS mount standard should be redesigned on *every* frame to account for this, but it gives reason to why trials riders (in most cases) use a rim brake in the rear


Yes this and what Acme said are very good points we tend to overlook I think. However some bike designs are fairly immune to this, like my Foes Fly with its floating brake. Now, if I manage to break the tie rod that holds that brake mount, I will be very impressed!

*I guess only time will tell whether this is actually a problem for these frames or just a fluke.*


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

FM said:


> Take the pictures into iPhoto, select them and go to share>export, use these settings


wow, you really wanted to see those pics.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

creyc said:


> Yes this and what Acme said are very good points we tend to overlook I think. However some bike designs are fairly immune to this, like my Foes Fly with its floating brake. Now, if I manage to break the tie rod that holds that brake mount, I will be very impressed!
> 
> *I guess only time will tell whether this is actually a problem for these frames or just a fluke.*


 I would have to agree with the floating brake idea, provided the brake linkage/mount is strong enough


----------



## NortheastHucker (Jan 16, 2008)

*Looks like you got a bike welded on a monday or a friday.*

Those are some ugly welds. Good luck with the warrantey. Sounds like you should get a new frame. No questions asked.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*That sucks...*

Man I hope they warrenty that without any issues. After looking at both the Parkers on this thread, and looking at my 06 Diablo, it seems Jamis puts out alot of Friday afternoon frames. My Diablo has the worst paint I have ever seen. It chips down to the bare metal and flakes off so easy. I had to scrape and sand the extra paint and paint runs off the BB shell when I first installed the cranks. The build up was so bad the cranks would not seat level and bound up. The welds are not that purdy either. I have been stuck on getting a Parker or a Bottle Rocket. This thread might just seal the deal for me,... give me a Transition....

Sorry again about the frame.


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Behubert, I will call you today around 9:30am your time. 

We are going to look into this and try to figure what the heck happened! What I can tell you is this, Jordie Lunn and Kathy Pruitt have been on the Parkers since July 2007 with no issues. We will take care of this and get you back up and running.

We have a lot of Parkers out there right now so don't worry the bikes are solid!

skip


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> Man I hope they warrenty that without any issues. After looking at both the Parkers on this thread, and looking at my 06 Diablo, it seems Jamis puts out alot of Friday afternoon frames. My Diablo has the worst paint I have ever seen. It chips down to the bare metal and flakes off so easy. I had to scrape and sand the extra paint and paint runs off the BB shell when I first installed the cranks. The build up was so bad the cranks would not seat level and bound up. The welds are not that purdy either. I have been stuck on getting a Parker or a Bottle Rocket. This thread might just seal the deal for me,... give me a Transition....
> 
> Sorry again about the frame.


hehe, mentioning transition and bad paint in the same sentence seems only natural. OH wait I don't think I've seen a worse paint job than a transition bike! 

The bottle rocket is strong, sure, but the frame is 10lbs!

Yes the welds around the head tube on my parker are large, but there are 4 or 5 large welds that come together right there along with gusseting top and bottom, so yes there are big welds there. C'mon it's a bike, not a cannondale! :thumbsup:

I love the bike so far, and just remember for every problem you see about a particlar bike there are tons of others perfectly fine out there. No one writes to say "hey, this bike rides good and didn't break today", so don't let one bad apple spoil 'yer barrel.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sorry about the frame*

What is more important than the bike braking, is how Jamis handles the warranty? Bikes brake. This one is fairly new. It is what the company does about it that matters . Good luck with your parker. It looks like a rad little bike.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Jamis has a great track record with warranty issues.

Let Skip take care of it for ya.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

How much rear wheel travel is the Parker getting? I couldn't figure that out on the website? Sucks about the snapped dropout, looks like an obvious weakpoint, once you see it broken at least. I'm sure you'll see a beefier assembly in future models. Sick bike nonetheless.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

100mm rear travel. 4x.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

Here's the deal with Jamis (knowing what my neighbor went through). Lifetime warranty on their frames. That's good. However, it'll probably break again, somewhere else, say around the chain stay area. However, over time Jamis will replace the rear triangle, usually with something stronger (kind of see it as trial and error). Your dealer should be on top of this. However, you're stuck without a bike while you wait. In the meantime, your buddies are out riding without you, probably picking up hot chicks. *done rambling*


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

creyc said:


> 100mm rear travel. 4x.


Nice.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

creyc said:


> hehe, mentioning transition and bad paint in the same sentence seems only natural. OH wait I don't think I've seen a worse paint job than a transition bike!
> 
> The bottle rocket is strong, sure, but the frame is 10lbs!
> 
> ...


You make a very good point. There is always a few bad bikes out there in any model. But, c'mon... that thing snapped at the drop out... That is scary, to the point it reminds me of that picture of the Bottle Rocket when the rear wheel comes off on the lander. I can understand component issues / malfunctions, but the new frame? It is not so much the "new bike broke" issue as it is a safety one for me. Just seing that one Parker with the shotty looking welds and the obvious poorly designed drop-outs, plus taking into consideration the Diablo I own, makes me a little shy of Jamis. Not sure if Jamis can step to the plate like other Manufacturers... I hope all works out for the best on the Parker! Keep us / me informed as how the CS is.


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

*update on broken frame*

This morning I was called as promised. Skip was open and treated me well. A new chainstay is on its way, along with a call tag for the broken one. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i gotta ask, did he give you any guidelines on "do's" and "dont's" for riding that bike? i mean, are you gonna hop back on it and do what you did when you broke it?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, Jamis CS looks dope.


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like bad heat treating or the welder cooked it.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

skatetokil said:


> Looks like bad heat treating or the welder cooked it.


That would make sense if it failed on a weld like the Turner CS issues, but it didn't


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Nah.... Looks like that frame was built on the Monday after the Chinese new year...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Hate to say it, but looks about right for Jamis quality. At least from what I have seen with their Dakar's etc. The welds always have looked sloppy to me.

Also, the other bike thats going to have lots of broken drop outs this year is the Giant Glory DH. I saw one last all of 40 feet into its first run before the derailleur hanger hit a rock and snapped the drop out.

The hanger's are steel and the dropout is cast aluminum


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> Hate to say it, but looks about right for Jamis quality. At least from what I have seen with their Dakar's etc. The welds always have looked sloppy to me.


 the welds may be sloppy but a true lifetime warranty meaning they stand by their **** and if it fails they fix it


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

When I talked to Skip about my chainstay, he didn't say anything about being careful or don't do that again. He seemed so shocked that a parker even had a strength issue. I guess Jordie Lunn as been throwing it down hard on this bike along with their other riders and none of them has had any sort of issue like this. They are sending a call tag along with the chainstay so they can x-ray and analyze what could have been wrong with the metal. I am not going to change the way I ride. I will give them the benefit of the situation, and assume that there was some metallurgy issue that is an isolated issue. Besides, if a bike can't handle some living room jibbing, how could it handle any kind of freeriding?


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

actually, you're more likely to break right next to a weld than at the weld itself. The huge heat differential within a frame member can cause invisible stress cracks as it cools, and the piece will be extremely brittle. Heat treating is intended to relieve this somewhat. 

It could also be bubbles in the cast dropout if it's not cnc'd.

Poor weld penetration or a cold weld is an entirely different issue.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

That break doesn't look to be very close to the HAZ so I doubt it's related to the weld. Looks like the material there may have been bad.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

its not even on the weld at all. sometimes things go wrong. how many parkers are out there with no issues? a lot im sure.

if you hang around a doctors office all you are gonna see is sick people. that doesnt mean everyone in the world is sick. same with these forums. one issues comes up and people think that its the case with all the bikes, forks, etc.


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

behubert said:


> So I went out on a limb and bought a Parker 2. Had for 3 weeks and snapped the brake side dropout. I had wheelied my front tire onto an obstacle and was hopping backwards to ride it out when...SNAP. I guess now I get to find out how good Jamis customer service really is. Also, the build quality of the bike is not that great. The welds are sloppy. All the pivot hardware is a considerably different size than the inner diameter of the bearings, so there is some amount of slop in all the pivots except the one by the bottom bracket and the shock hardware.
> 
> I am trying to post pictures, but am having a hard time getting them small enough. I have a mac. Any tips?


What did you expect from a Bike out of China/Taiwan? By cheap and bye often.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

singletrackin said:


> What did you expect from a Bike out of China/Taiwan? By cheap and bye often.


You're funny!


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

this happened to my mate kona cowan ds same place as well 

he got a new chainstay then sold it to my other mate who rides it harder than him

no problems what so ever


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

singletrackin said:


> What did you expect from a Bike out of China/Taiwan? By cheap and bye often.


Two attempts at spelling "buy" and neither are correct...

You obviously have no clue...


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

singletrackin said:


> What did you expect from a Bike out of China/Taiwan? By cheap and bye often.


What are you talking about? First off, there's a big difference between Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturing...Taiwan is becoming quite respectable for bicycle manufacturing actually, far better than China. Just about every major bike company has their bikes manufactured over seas...even smaller companies like Transition. I have been pounding my taiwanese-made 7Point for almost two years with no issues. What kind of bike do you ride? I bet you its not made in America...


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i've been in this argument 2x in less than a week. 

get over it: the Taiwanese and Chinese know how to weld. 

i mean, if they **** things up, they get canned. no severance. and that means no food. Here? ****, you can get some stoned out **** up loser doing the shittiest job. when you go to fire him he sues you. 

manufacturing in the USA could be good. but these bleeding heart bed wetting thumb sucking liberal dooshbags have levied taxes so cumbersome against business here, they have no choice but to make thins overseas if they want to make a profit. 

and yes, capitalism HELPS with quality in both design and structure.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

mild beast said:


> i've been in this argument 2x in less than a week.
> 
> get over it: the Taiwanese and Chinese know how to weld.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## barakvonabedon (Feb 15, 2008)

*Friend in need*

So, technically I wasn't around when benhubert busted his chainstay, but we went into the Jamis thing together. I got the Jamis 3, and freaked out when he told me he broke his. I was out riding with him the night before he snaped it:eekster: They are sending him a new chainstay, so it's all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

good to hear...I have been following this thread for a couple of days and was wondering what happened. Don't most companies void the rear triangle in there warranties??? I'm sure with a bike that new, almost any company would replace it.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

scrwscrnnms said:


> good to hear...I have been following this thread for a couple of days and was wondering what happened. Don't most companies void the rear triangle in there warranties??? I'm sure with a bike that new, almost any company would replace it.


I've heard of jamis warranting quite a few rear triangles, some 4-5 years old


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

*The Parker is Back*

There was a mishap in shipping, but I got the chainstay two days ago. After pressing in the bearings and some re-assembly she was up and running. I have been riding my demo 7 for the last two weeks and having fun, but when I jumped back on the Jamis I was all smiles. it is the funnest do-everything bike I have ever ridden:cornut:. I have ridden a Nomad, Reign X1, SX Trail 3, Demo 7 1, Demo 8 2, enduro expert, and a variety of hardtails. I haven't owned all of them , but I have had a chance to ride them enough to get a feel for the bike. Most of the bikes have specific purposes, but the parker has brought the biggest smile when just goofing around. Look up the geo, it is almost identical to the Transition Bottle Rocket. The Jamis was cheaper and weighs a lot less. The brake in my chainstay was the first ever to happen so they are going to x ray it and find out what happened. I keep you posted.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad to hear that you are up and running again! Sounds like Jamis CS is spot on.


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

behubert,

Glad to hear ur back on the Parker. My current itch is leading me in the direction of Parker, Double, Blur4x, etc. Some options just cost a heck of a lot... Transition bikes are overbuilt, but also overweight. Jamis seems to provide a sweet middle ground. Please let us all know what you hear from them about their analysis of WHY it broke.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

behubert said:


> Thanks here are the pictures along with a pic of my demo. Nice welds on the demo. ps anyone interested in that fork?


this break is more likley due to bad material(either not properly mixed alloy or a void) than a design factor. I would like to see more thickness where it broke, but that would not look as flow as it was designed.

look at the break really close and see if you can see any open pockets or discoloration.

the welds look fine. a bit sloppy not being able to hold a straight line. but that bulge is due to stoping and starting which is a no-no unless you really have to(like welding around a curved pipe.

welding is basicly melting metal into a puddle, joing the two parts and (in this case) doing small cirlces to move the puddle along. usually pretty welds are strong ones casue both takes alot of practice.
things like too dark of a lens or wind blowing can mess up a good job easily.

hope you get you frame fixed fast. these things can kill a company rep quick.


----------



## rwmaximus1k (Mar 4, 2006)

hows the parkers holding up for everyone?


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

well, 3 of my friends broke 3 Jamis frames in the last 2 months... 2 parkers and one XAM-1.

1 of them parkers broke at the brakeside dropout, whilst the other parker broke both side dropouts on a landing (It wasnt that big... maybe 4 foot drop into tranny)

The Xam1 broke on a trail ride... didnt truly break, but had a large fissure on the brakeside dropout. Looks like Jamis' dropout can't withstand the braking forces that are applied to them.

NONE of the frames has abused of... they are all my friend's first bike and they were just beginning to jump, etc.. and no exclusively hard crashes included...

IMHO, I would never buy Jamis..


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

im suprised a similar thing doesnt happen to demo's as they both look very similar and every thing like that


----------



## Irillus (Nov 30, 2008)

*Jamis is awesome!!!*

I have owned Jamis bikes for years and have been nothing but happy. I am 195lbs and 6ft tall. I have ridden 100's of trails across the country from east cost to west coast. I have owned the Dakar XCR pro, Dakar XLT 1, Diablo 1, XAM 1, Kamodo, and Dakar Sport. I just purchased my Parker 1 and cant wait to ride it. Jamis is a bad ass company, they make sick bikes and their customer service is even better, you break it they replace it, period. The only things I have ever replaced have been the derailleur hanger on the back of my Diablo and XAM "they have now corrected this part". Simple case, I rode my 2004 Dakar XCR pro at WINTER PARK DOWNHILL and it held up beautifully. I was bombing the drops on a 4" travel XC bike and it stayed strong. Buy a Jamis you will be happy. They provide the highest strength at the lowest weight and cost.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Irillus said:


> I have owned Jamis bikes for years and have been nothing but happy. I am 195lbs and 6ft tall. I have ridden 100's of trails across the country from east cost to west coast. I have owned the Dakar XCR pro, Dakar XLT 1, Diablo 1, XAM 1, Kamodo, and Dakar Sport. I just purchased my Parker 1 and cant wait to ride it. Jamis is a bad ass company, they make sick bikes and their customer service is even better, you break it they replace it, period. The only things I have ever replaced have been the derailleur hanger on the back of my Diablo and XAM "they have now corrected this part". Simple case, I rode my 2004 Dakar XCR pro at WINTER PARK DOWNHILL and it held up beautifully. I was bombing the drops on a 4" travel XC bike and it stayed strong. Buy a Jamis you will be happy. They provide the highest strength at the lowest weight and cost.


Woah...someone drank a lot of Kool-Aide at the last 'meeting' didja?

;-)


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Broken Jamis..........redundant statement.

I worked at a shop that didn't even sell Jamis and I saw more borken Jamis frames and rear triangles than any other company and I am not exagerating. That is prety frign bad.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

08 Jamis dropouts didn't work very well, they cracked under braking power.
I have a Dakar XAM with a reworked, beefier chainstay and have had no problems with it. (first one fractured, didn't completely snap). Jamis replaced it without charge

Same thing happened to a friend of mine with his Parker I. Jamis replaced it no questions asked and hasn't had trouble since.


----------



## hihohi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys,
Sorry to bring up this topic up again but my Parker III 08 is starting to get a crack(or something read next post) in the same place. It is about 5mm long on each sid of the weld at the moment, is there anything i can do to stop it getting worse and is it still safe to ride for now? The bike is 5 weeks old.
I would appreciate any help!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

hihohi said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry to bring up this topic up again but my Parker III 08 is starting to get a crack in the same place. It is about 5mm long at the moment, is there anything i can do to stop it getting worse and is it still safe to ride for now? The bike is 5 weeks old.
> I would appreciate any help!


Stop riding. Take it to a Jamis dealer. Have them replace it.


----------



## hihohi (Oct 21, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Stop riding. Take it to a Jamis dealer. Have them replace it.


Yeah thats one option, but the reason i was asking otherwise was that I live a loong way from USA ( New Zealand) and got the bike imported from Aussie. I am joining the army soon so that will cut down on my riding ten-fold (no DH anywhere near as far as i know) so was hoping that perhaps I could slow the damage down so that I could ride while i have the chance now, but i guess not. 
Maybe I should of just waited til the 09's were out!

Edit:
Having never seen a crack in a MTB though, i'm not 100% certain it is one. It looks like a scratch that runs along the weld and then across torwards where the wheel sits on both sides (same as where it broke in the first post). I can post a picture if it will help? Anybody please know if it is one or have i jumped the gun and its just a scratch or something in a wierd spot?


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

good quality pics of the area after its been cleaned.

and if its cracking, then theres no way to slow down the cracking, or stop it, aside from not riding it and getting the part replaced


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I had a Jamis road bike... Yes, I admit it. It was Ventura FWIW. The drive side dropout snapped where it was welded to the chainstay. I took it to the LBS the next day and showed Bill. In 3 days I had a new frame. Here's the AMAZING part! The bike I originally got had a 1" HS. By the time the dropout snapped, the 1" was extinct as far as road bikes go and was replaced with the now standard 1 1/8". Jamis listened to this and not only sent me a bike with a 1" HS but also found a frame with the same paint scheme (coincidence? Prolly.), geometry and most importantly, UPGRADED frame by 2 category's to an Eclipse made of Reynolds 853 cro-mo! 

I have no complaints about Jamis. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Morpheous (Mar 28, 2006)

That is a strange break, you say you were hopping backwards on the rear wheel with the rear brake locked? (probably something that most frames - other than trials frames- would have issue with) Taiwan in and has been the bicycle manufacturing leader for quite some time now. Overall,. Their manufacturing processes and techniques are sound. Jamis is a good american company the does stand behind theri products. I work at a dealer and Jamis always takes care of cusotmers - even when its the customers neglegence. -Good on them. The Parker is a great bike.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

year old thread, man


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

Jamis simply uses low quality materials and welders. I broke the chainstay again bunnyhopping and they sent me a prototype. I was so sick of breaking this Freeride bike on stupid little things that I got rid of it and bought a BottleRocket. Yes it is heavier. But I have the peace of mind that it wont snap in the middle of a jump line.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

behubert said:


> So I went out on a limb and bought a Parker 2. Had for 3 weeks and snapped the brake side dropout. I had wheelied my front tire onto an obstacle and was hopping backwards to ride it out when...SNAP. I guess now I get to find out how good Jamis customer service really is. Also, the build quality of the bike is not that great. The welds are sloppy. All the pivot hardware is a considerably different size than the inner diameter of the bearings, so there is some amount of slop in all the pivots except the one by the bottom bracket and the shock hardware.
> 
> I am trying to post pictures, but am having a hard time getting them small enough. I have a mac. Any tips?


I had the same kinds of problems with an 04 Dakar XLT that I owned. 
I bought the bike based on reviews here at MTBR. When I took it riding for the first time, people started telling me what would break and when. 
It broke two swingarms at the brake side dropout. 
The bearings were not space correctly. 
The bearings were also undersized. 
It had cold welds. 
Some noob neighbors that bought a pair of the Dakars, had the same problems as me and gave up mountain biking because of it.
Jamis admitted the problems with my frame were chronic, but didn't give me a newer frame. 
Strange thing is, the reviews were great, but I wasn't the only person to have horrible problems with a Jamis bike. 
Five years later, the Parker seems to be a cursed model.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

creyc said:


> hehe, mentioning transition and bad paint in the same sentence seems only natural. OH wait I don't think I've seen a worse paint job than a transition bike!


qft. My dirtbags toptube was raw alluminum after one season.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

So true.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm currently looking into the 2009 Jamis Parker 2, but now I'm having second thoughts after reading this thread.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

A teammate of mine works at a shop that sells them. So far he has not seen a broken 09.


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey guys,

All the Parkers that are in the market place at this time have a new drop out. We had some issues with the first production run but now all are good to go! 

Ride, rip, rage!

Skip


----------



## elaxerata (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been riding my 08 Parker II pretty hard, and I've never had any problems with it...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Skip.

I've heard Jamis is aware of this issue, and is super good about replacement of the swing-arm/frames.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Skip,
I have an 08 Parker, will I be able to run the 09 rear triangle on it?


----------



## dtrainmiller (May 29, 2008)

*Skip*

Hey buddy,

Dont expect Skip to reply to you....

He s been ignoring me since I cracked my 2nd chainstay. Im on my 4th one now! All I ride is A-Line and Dirt Merchant in Whistler and still double check my stays after every run!!!!

They are good with replacing them, Thank God  But there is an issue here. I think everyone should get the stronger ones...(Even tho I have cracked them too) hehe.

Peace guys and Hi Mr Hoyt, still waiting on a call/email from you


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Wow*

Hey man that hurts! And I am sorry that you feel as though I have been ignoring you. But I am sorry, I just have not been on MTBR much lately. We have been getting ready for our National Sales Meeting, as well as working on 2010 product. I have not been on MTBR or any forums lately, so I am sorry.

But you do say that we replace your parts well, so I am glad to hear that.

So I guess you are getting in touch with warranty. I am sorry once things settle down I will get back to getting on here and trying to answer questions. You know I enjoy answering and helping people on here but please understand that my work has to come first and then family life. But I will always be here to help, sorry if it is taking a bit longer for now.

Skip


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Slickshoe,

Did you break your CS? If you contact our warranty department they will get you the most up to date chainstay. If you want send me an email and I will get your process going.

Thanks and I do answer these.
Skip


----------



## barakvonabedon (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cracked Dropout: Jamis Parker III*

Well, it finally happened! I've been reading these posts for quite some time; in fact, my riding buddy was the creator of this post. I thought I was okay because I didn't ride my bike like my friend did. Well, it took a little longer, but I finally cracked the chainstay!


----------



## barakvonabedon (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cracked Dropout: Jamis Parker III*

Well, it finally happened! I've been reading these posts for quite some time; in fact, my riding buddy was the creator of this post. I thought I was okay because I didn't ride my bike like my friend did. Well, it took a little longer, but I finally cracked the dropout! The nearest Jamis dealer is forty minutes away...Skip, are you still out there these days?


----------



## arekieh (Aug 2, 2008)

just broke my dropouts on both sides.....








pmd u skip, any help would be appreciated


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Warranty*

Hey Arekieh

Sorry to hear about your stays, hope all is OK.

I sent you an email to your personal email, but basically you need to contact your local shop and they will help you through the warranty process. All the information is in your email. Please feel free to contact me if you have any issues!

Thanks
Skip


----------



## arekieh (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks alot for the quick reply. Appreciate the help


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

arekieh said:


> just broke my dropouts on both sides.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man, care to explain how that happened?? Did you get hurt? That some pretty intense snappage.


----------



## arekieh (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm pretty lucky I'm not in the hospital, if that happened in the wrong section of trail I don't think I'd ever be able to have kids lol. 

It broke when I bunnyhopped though lol. I was pretty lucky


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

wow sounds like jamis have adressed the issue (taken from their website) "Parker was the sleeper hit of 2008, launched as a gate-racing bike, something you could rail in weekend dual slalom, then take to the skate park or the dirt jumps. Turns out it was just what a lot of aggressive riders wanted--
we couldn’t make enough of ’em.

This year, we made it an even better, stronger jumper with beefier chainstays for strength and lower standover for more tail-whipping action. We boosted lateral stiffness with stout dropouts, a wider top tube pivot and new CNC’ed pivot hardware"

hope you all get the 09 replacements as it sounds like they will last, but i carn't truly say.


----------



## dtrainmiller (May 29, 2008)

So, after 3 warrantied chainstays. Ive got cracks on my front triangle now. Shock mount and headset. Ive been waiting a month now. I would nt of loved that bike on the Giant Slalom in Crankworx, (which I came 2nd in, by the way!!!) and it seems Jamis do not want to know me anymore. Ive been ringing my dealer every few days, and his rep just isnt getting back to him. What the hell Jamis... What ever happened to me being a covert rider Skip???


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

lol time for a new bike mate


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

When starting out i highley considered going Jamis but after reading all this I probably wont.
No ofense to any hardcore Jamis guys but Ill stick with my Haro any day.


----------



## noylekul (Dec 23, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Two attempts at spelling "buy" and neither are correct...
> 
> You obviously have no clue...


rofl


----------



## J-HY (Feb 21, 2009)

I broke my parker earlier this year (08 model). The chainstay broke but IIRC it wasn't even on a weld...I'll try to dig up some pics. Anyway, Jamis didn't upgrade me but they did ship a new rear chainstay to me no charge. Either way...obviously the frame strength in a number of areas is a questionable and I have limited confidence in my frame...


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

after readng this i looked at my swingarm and found that it was cracked too (i have the 07 Dakar XLT)....i dont have any pics ATM, i just found out now...ill upload some later....luckily i registered the frame when i bought it so it should be covered....

ok uploaded a pic


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

ridefreeride said:


> When starting out i highley considered going Jamis but after reading all this I probably wont.
> No ofense to any hardcore Jamis guys but Ill stick with my Haro any day.


Haro, Jamis, Sette...there all the same. Basically all the same type of low budget frame company. Poor tolerances, cheap alloys and just overall lower standards. With that said they have their place. For a first bike I don't think there is a better decision. Cheap and functional.

There also great for accessories and other consumable stuff. I can't complain about my Sette clip-less shoes. When it comes down to it...you get what you pay for.

Sette will take care of the broken frame. The rear wheel bounce was probably a force that wasn't anticipated on that SS.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

I sent in an email about the chainstay yesterday and already had a reply today. I've taken it to the shop I bought it from and ws told a replacement should be coming in soon....

Im lucky the dropout seperaes into 3 peices instead of being a single one....the other two have been holding up to me riding on it for idk how long. I did notice that the rear end felt a bit loose at times too but never really bothered to check.


----------



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)

*lesson?*

The lesson here...
dont ride Jamis.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

kyle10bike said:


> The lesson here...
> dont ride Jamis.


this thread is 2+ years old. all those problems have been resolved.


----------



## kyle10bike (Apr 4, 2009)

b-kul said:


> this thread is 2+ years old. all those problems have been resolved.


OH, my friend just boke his 09 in the same spot... I guess the problem is resolved huh.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you sure its an 09?


----------



## discostuvw (Jan 20, 2010)

behubert said:


> ps anyone interested in that fork?


I'll take it!


----------



## MizzouCycling180 (Mar 30, 2010)

I just bought an 09 Parker I yesterday, rode it half an hour today and broke a breakside chainstay. How complicated is the warranty process?


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

I figure Jamis has there warranty process down pretty good cause it seems they get a lot of practice.


----------



## dhermann (Jan 4, 2010)

*Parker 1 08*

I ride an '08 Parker 1 that I bought from Jensen this year as a frame, I haven't had any trouble after a full season of riding thus far. I haven't been easy on it, catching 3 to 4 feet of air bombing down fire roads and 5 to 6 foot drops on trails, plus I am 245 pounds, I don't think it will break if it hasn't yet. Everybody gets bum parts sometimes, it happens no matter how good the company is or what the part is, I suppose your mileage may vary but Jamis doesn't build junk.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## trailjumps (Jun 22, 2011)

i have had both the jamis parker 2 (2009) and jamis dakar (2007 CUSTOM) but they rode really nice. but the parker's swing arm broke on my dad. customer service took well for that and is having the swing arm shiped to us and should be here by the end of the week (june 20-24 2011) so thx god for that. and the dakar i have no problems with i think that the dakar is one of the most solid frames iv ever riden all though the setup on it was pretty sweet with a recon 335 solo air and fox float r where a good setup for an xc trail bike. so i think that jamis just has to step up theyre game a little and they could do better. not bad mouthing them but iv heard of both of these bikes breaking alot and i just fear that the dakar breaks because i dont think they make the swing arms the same from 07 so if the frame goes my mom will be out a bike for a while till we can find a nice little frame for a decent price. im also on the hunt for a stunt jumper like a norco wolverine for a good price just frame because i have a opus maadh 3 with a fox vanilla on the front (just rebuilt from an accident) and i want a hardtail instead of fullsuspension and i really like how my sister rides XD


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

trailjumps said:


> i have had both the jamis parker 2 (2009) and jamis dakar (2007 CUSTOM) but they rode really nice. but the parker's swing arm broke on my dad. customer service took well for that and is having the swing arm shiped to us and should be here by the end of the week (june 20-24 2011) so thx god for that. and the dakar i have no problems with i think that the dakar is one of the most solid frames iv ever riden all though the setup on it was pretty sweet with a recon 335 solo air and fox float r where a good setup for an xc trail bike. so i think that jamis just has to step up theyre game a little and they could do better. not bad mouthing them but iv heard of both of these bikes breaking alot and i just fear that the dakar breaks because i dont think they make the swing arms the same from 07 so if the frame goes my mom will be out a bike for a while till we can find a nice little frame for a decent price. im also on the hunt for a stunt jumper like a norco wolverine for a good price just frame because i have a opus maadh 3 with a fox vanilla on the front (just rebuilt from an accident) and i want a hardtail instead of fullsuspension and i really like how my sister rides XD


Dude.This thread is THREE YEARS OLD. Please don't necropost.


----------



## arekieh (Aug 2, 2008)

Lolol


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:Give the guy a break, it was his first post. But still!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

lol
Oh well, too bad about the broken Jamis'.
Man, I feel dissed by Jamis. I always believed in them. I thought they were of the premiumest quality. I put them above all other bike brands in quality, service and value.
Was I wrong? Dang.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Crazy how y'all breaking frames like that!! Must of not done something right during the fabrication of the bikes. Frames looking brittle!


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

There must be something in this thread that attracts Thread Necromancers...


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's all the pics of broken frames. Who gives a fvck if it is back from the dead?!!! Shut your mouth if you don't have anything that pertains to the thread!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I have no problem with the necromancing of this thread. Everytime I see it pop back up, it reminds me to check the chainstay on my Parker. 

Oh.. and Jamis, I used to love them, but after having an issue with warranty/parts on my old Diablo they kind of left me hanging with no resolution. I still have the pile of frame parts laying in the garage. No help from them.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Twisted1 said:


> It's all the pics of broken frames. Who gives a fvck if it is back from the dead?!!! Shut your mouth if you don't have anything that pertains to the thread!


Riiiiiight. And your valuable contribution to this long dead discussion about a 3 year old frame was .... ?

There are about 859 old threads with pictures of broken frames on this forum, why don't you dig all those up as well?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

lol rant

sodak06, you have a parker? nice. Mine's on the way, and i'm really worried after reading this.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

icalebkim said:


> lol rant
> 
> sodak06, you have a parker? nice. Mine's on the way, and i'm really worried after reading this.


There warranties are fixing their frames, so if something does brake atleast your covered. You might wanna get good Heath insurance though


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

icalebkim said:


> lol rant
> 
> sodak06, you have a parker? nice. Mine's on the way, and i'm really worried after reading this.


Yup I have a Parker.. I have had mine since this thread started, I think its an 08. It has been an excellent rig. Ive got her set up single speed with a travel adjust Pike. She comes in right about 32lbs. I have had zero issues with this frame, however it does not stop me from giving it a spot check here and there.

***Edit... I looked at the start of this thread.. looks like I got my shortly after it started. I was on the fence with a Bottlerocket and a Parker. And go figure... I ended up with both of them... hahaa.


----------



## davemas08 (Apr 22, 2012)

so im thinking of purchasing an 09 jamis parker II. after reading this thread it seems that maybe they have possible fixed this issue with the 09 models. you think this is true, i will be getting a brand new parker II for about 1100$. you think this is a good deal and worth getting stiil considering all the issues?


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I just broke the rear triangle on my 09 Parker this weekend.


----------



## davemas08 (Apr 22, 2012)

oh man im sorry to hear that. im just in the middle of trying to order one myself. definitely thinking twice about it now. this question is a little off topic but do you guys know if i have to pay duty tax and brokerage for the jamis parker i might buy in Canada and shipped to the us?


----------

